
Ask HN: Best place to maximize value of incomes? - scawf
Hi,<p>I was wondering what would be, in your opinion, the best place to live in to maximize your income &quot;efficiency&quot; ? (What you get after all taxes vs what your employer pay)<p>For example, in France&#x2F;Paris you got &#x27;only&#x27; 37 out of 100 €<p>- For a salary of 70k€&#x2F;year<p>- The employer actually pay about 105k<p>- After all taxes you actually get 46k<p>- The is a tax on all good (VAT) of 20%, so the buying power of 46 is about 37k<p>How is it in your country ?
======
mtmail
Based on [https://tradingeconomics.com/country-list/personal-income-
ta...](https://tradingeconomics.com/country-list/personal-income-tax-rate)
some countries have 0% income tax.

~~~
scawf
Looking at personal income tax is not really enough: in my example France is
at 30% (for this salary range) but we get 65% when we add everything up

I don't know if there is a term for that "cost at employer side" vs "what you
get in value"

